# What next? - Eine Gruppe sucht einen neuen Zeitverteib



## CL90 (18. September 2014)

Moin moin!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Game das ich mit meinen Freunden zocken kann.
Wenn man sich die bisher gespielten Titel ansieht bekommt man vlt. ein gefühl dafür was wir mögen:

*Sandbox*:
 - Minecraft + Plugins
 - Modded Minecraft (FTB etc)
 - Space Engineers
 - Garrys Mod (aber nur kurz...)
*RPGs:*
 - Path of Exile
 - Terraria
 - Tera (Gefiel leider nicht allen)
 - WoW (Manche von uns haben leider ein Prob mit monthlyPay, sonst wars gut)
*Shooter/Sim:*
 - 7 Days to Die
 - DayZ
 - Dead Island
 - Borderlands
 - Borderlands 2
 - Freelancer*
Strategie:*
 - Endless Space
 - Anno 1404
 - Civ 5
 - Warcraft 3 tft

Minecraft haben wir ziemlich überzockt, aber es ist auch ein wirklich passendes Spiel für uns. 
Auch gut war Path of Exile, da hatten wir auch viel zeit mit verbracht. 
Ein MMORPG wäre aber auch nice, Das problem es gibt wohl außer WoW keine wirklich alternative. 
Und Privatserver haben viele von uns keine Lust. (die alte leier..)
Spiele wie Freelancer wären natürlich super, aber da gibts ja kaum alternativen.

Vlt. fällt irgendwem von euch ja mal was nettes ein, was wir dem nächst suchten könnten.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2014)

Wie siehts bei Sandbox mit "Planet Explorers" aus? Das geht ein wenig mehr Richtung Scifi Minecraft und man kann da sogar eigene Waffen und Fahrzeuge per ingame Editor designen und bauen.
Strategie könnte ihr noch Anno 2070 probieren, evt auch Supreme Commander 1 und Company of Heroes 1 und evt. auch 2 wären vieleicht auch noch ne Option.

Ansonsten wenn euch Path of Exile gefallen hat könnt ihr ja auch mal Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls probieren. Seid dem Addon scheint das Spiel wohl bei vielen wieder deutlich mehr Anklang gefunden zu haben.


----------



## Joselman (18. September 2014)

Wenn Ihr WOW mögt könnt ihr ja mal Aion testen.

Wie viele seid ihr denn? Left4dead koop ist auch nice.


----------



## CL90 (18. September 2014)

Joselman schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr WOW mögt könnt ihr ja mal Aion testen.
> Wie viele seid ihr denn? Left4dead koop ist auch nice.


 Aion hatten wir hinter uns, hat leider nicht gefallen.
L4D ist regelmäßig ein lustiger knüller auf unserer Lan Party, aber das ist vermutlich son geselschafts ding was im TS nicht so cool kommt^^



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie siehts bei Sandbox mit "Planet Explorers"  aus? Das geht ein wenig mehr Richtung Scifi Minecraft und man kann da  sogar eigene Waffen und Fahrzeuge per ingame Editor designen und bauen.
> Strategie könnte ihr noch Anno 2070 probieren, evt auch Supreme  Commander 1 und Company of Heroes 1 und evt. auch 2 wären vieleicht auch  noch ne Option.
> Ansonsten wenn auch Path of Exile gefallen hat könnt ihr ja auch mal  Diablo 3: Reaper of Souls probieren. Seid dem Addon scheint das Spiel  wohl bei vielen wieder deutlich mehr Anklang gefunden zu haben als zum  Release.


Planet Explorers sieht gut aus, ich werd mich da gleich mal schlau machen.
Anno 2070 ist bei uns geflopt. Die anderen Titel hat bisher noch keiner von uns angefasst^^
Sollten wir vlt. mal nachholen.


----------



## Jierdan (18. September 2014)

Wenn ihr WoW mögt aber kein Monthly pay GuildWars2, wenn MonthlyPay in Frage käme The Elder Scrolls Online


----------



## Kinguin (18. September 2014)

Also Diablo3 wäre ne Möglichkeit - falls dir Spiele mit Lootfaktor gefallen halt (Borderlands,Path of Exile)
Ansonsten falls du mit 4 Freunden zockst ,was hältse von Cs oder LoL ?
Zwar haben beide Spiele eine manchmal anstrengende Community aber wenn man genug Leute hat (also 5) machts ne Menge Spass


----------



## DOcean (18. September 2014)

EVE - Online als SciFi MMO ?


----------



## Nori_GER (18. September 2014)

Kann auch Eve Online empfehlen. Habe es  fünf Jahre gespielt und macht am meisten Bock in der Gruppe.


----------



## Teldor1974 (20. September 2014)

Falls es euch nix ausmacht ein älteres Game anzuspielen versucht es mal mit Everquest free to Play mit einigen Einschränkungen auf den Live 
Servern diese könnt ihr umgehen wenn ihr wie ich auf dem Testserver spielt hab ihr automatisch Gold Status


----------

